# Which Airport?



## Belushi (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm planning on visitng NYC next year and wondered which is airport has the best transport links/closest to the city?


----------



## rennie (Oct 18, 2007)

You can take the subway from JFK but it takes a while ans there's a bus from Newark to Manhattan (port authority).


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess it all depends on where you are flying from (e.g from Gatwick it used to be Newark only), and where you are staying in NY (i.e. Newark might fine if you were in Midtown, but crap if you were in Brooklyn (I know cos I used to have to do that!)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 18, 2007)

I've flown to both Newark and JFK this year from London and the easiest by far is Newark for getting to Manhattan.

The only advantage with JFK is the flat $45 fare to get to anywhere in Manhattan (which you don't get from Newark) but the queues can be horrendous and it takes a good 40-50 mins depending on traffic.

My preferred method is to get the Super Shuttle Blue Van from Newark for $19 which is basically a public taxi dropping people off all around manhatten. Takes a little longer to get to where you want but consider it a free mini tour of Manhatten when you first arrive and you're sorted  They also pick you up at your door when you want to go back and all can be advance booked online before you get there.

http://www.supershuttle.com/


----------



## rachamim18 (Oct 19, 2007)

There are 5 airports, but only 3 with flights from W. Europe. The easiest of course is JFK, but the other two, Newark/Liberty, and LaGuardia are almost as accessible.

Newark is in New Jersey, a different state but within view of NYC> They have, as one did mention, direct bus service into NYC. The trip is pretty inexpensive and runs regularly. It takes 15 minutes in no traffic , but it is rarely without traffic. 

In NYC it stops at Midtown Pourt Autho0rity which is on 8th Ave. and W.42md St., smack in the middle of the city (actually a couple of blocls west from Times Sqaure).

From there you can walk down 3 flights of staris, etc. to the Subway which will take you to 4 of the boros, and then you can transfer to the 5th (Staten Island) via ferry if you wish.

Alternatively, you can catch a bus to all points outside of NYC if you wish.

At JFK/Kennedy, as one also mentioned, you can take the Subway, as well as the city buses. You can also take a sepcial express Subway whcih costs a bit more and is prone to more crime as well.

At LaGuardia you can take the M110 city bus to 125th St. In Manhattan (Harlem) and then trasnfer to a subway or other bus, or take a slwoer localised bus to points in Queens (which is the boro where that airport , as well as JFK are).

As for JKF and taxis which soemone mentioned, what flat fare? Unless that is soemthing from the last year it does not exist. Taxis are metred but you can get black cars (Lincoln radio taxis of a higher caliber) but I would be very suprised it they would take you to the busstop for 45 US.

Huge problem of gouging even with meters.

Unless you have tons of baggage you should ask airport security or police for the buss top. If they do not know, ask an info clerk. All terminals have a city buss top in front in the pickup/dropoff lanes where you can take the city bus for 2 US (no change, only dollar bills or Metro Card which you should still be able to buiy in terminal)

The bus can take you to the Express Subway, regular Subway, or any point in that portion of Queens. In using it, you get a free transfer (via MetroCard)( to the subway so a trip from JFK to anywhere in the city is a mere 2 dollars and not much of a hsalle. 

Want to go Manhattan or Bronx, or even Brooklyn, take the A train, Manhattanm bound for all 3 boros.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 19, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> As for JKF and taxis which soemone mentioned, what flat fare? Unless that is soemthing from the last year it does not exist. Taxis are metred but you can get black cars (Lincoln radio taxis of a higher caliber) but I would be very suprised it they would take you to the busstop for 45 US.
> 
> Huge problem of gouging even with meters.



Yellow taxi flat fare from JFK-Manhatten has been going ages. To be honest all your faffing with subways and busses is too much bother with luggage when you could just get the Super Shuttle van which takes you direct to your door for not much more. Much easier, trust me.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks fellas thats really usefull, like the sound of Newark and the van!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 19, 2007)

On the the shuttle van from Newark, I would say that the merits of using it depends on your landing time as well. We got it at ~10pm, and cramming into the van with loads of other people and then having to criss-cross around Manhattan for an hour and a half (we were the last but one people to end up being dropped off) was a pretty terrible experience. Getting a cab was our preferred method for getting back and if you can afford it, that's what i would recommend.


----------



## D (Oct 19, 2007)

Re rachamim's long post:

From JFK and LGA there is also the "airport express bus" - takes 30-45 min, drops you off at Grand Central station for $13 or $15, depending on the airport.  From there you can get on the subway, bus, taxi, walk, whatever.  They also have a free shuttle from GC to Penn Station and/or hotels (but I've never taken the shuttle).

There are, to my knowledge, no transatlantic flights in/out of LGA.  I'd certainly love to - it's about a million times more convenient to just about everywhere in NYC than the other airports.  Anyway, it's almost exclusively domestic flights, though decades ago there were international one as well.  I think the thing that makes LGA an "international" airport is that there are flights to/from the Caribbean, Canada, and possibly Mexico.

From JFK you can take the Airtrain (and possibly the bus, as rachamim suggested, but the airtrain is much faster) to connect to the subway or the Long Island Rail Road or any number of other buses.  Subway and LIRR will take you into Manhattan, the second being faster than the first, generally.

I often opt to split a taxi into Manhattan from JFK with someone on the queue - depends on how far from each other you're going because the taxi will only do one drop for the flat rate and then the meter starts.


----------



## D (Oct 19, 2007)

I also dislike super shuttle.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> As for JKF and taxis which soemone mentioned, what flat fare?  it does not exist. Taxis are metred but you can get black cars (Lincoln radio taxis of a higher caliber) but I would be very suprised it they would take you to the busstop for 45 US.



Rachamim18  talks bollocks and shows a complete ignorance of USA again shocker!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 20, 2007)

LOL  

Re: the Super Shuttle Van. yes it can take a while if you're dropping people off but I think of it like a little tour of Manhatten for free before getting to your hotel. First time I saw Times Sq, Madison Sq Garden, 7th Avenue etc. was from the Super Shuttle Van and its a nice little taster if you've never been out in Manhatten before. I went and sat up front with the driver who was some crazy Columbian New Yorker. It was hilarious but if you can't be arsed with it, I suppose a cab is quicker.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 20, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Re: the Super Shuttle Van. yes it can take a while if you're dropping people off but I think of it like a little tour of Manhatten for free before getting to your hotel. First time I saw Times Sq, Madison Sq Garden, 7th Avenue etc. was from the Super Shuttle Van and its a nice little taster if you've never been out in Manhatten before. I went and sat up front with the driver who was some crazy Columbian New Yorker. It was hilarious but if you can't be arsed with it, I suppose a cab is quicker.



First time I went to NY I was gonna get public transport from airport, but on account of it chucking snow down heavier than I had ever seen before I took up an offer to share a cab to Midtown. Guy the refused to accept any money as I was on vacation and in any event he was on expenses so didnt cost him anything. result.

This has happened a further two times, although sharers 2 and 3 just asked for a contribution of $10. 

So maybe the best way to go is to look for a single businessman and ask if ya can share the cab!

Otherwise I did once take the shuttle and rather tha go all round the houses jumped off early on the rout as soon as we reached Manhattan and got myself to where I wanted to be on the subway.


----------



## D (Oct 20, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> First time I went to NY I was gonna get public transport from airport, but on account of it chucking snow down heavier than I had ever seen before I took up an offer to share a cab to Midtown. Guy the refused to accept any money as I was on vacation and in any event he was on expenses so didnt cost him anything. result.
> 
> This has happened a further two times, although sharers 2 and 3 just asked for a contribution of $10.
> 
> So maybe the best way to go is to look for a single businessman and ask if ya can share the cab!



Indeed - I have had much success this way - not quite on the level that you have, but it's well worth trying.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2007)

You can't fly to La Guarida from the UK (unless you go Air Canada via Toronto or Montreal).

JFK always was best cos the taxis only charged you one way, Newark's in New Jersey so the cabs can't pick up a fare in New York state so they charge you more.

But Newark's now got that train link to Manhatten, it's quick & cheap. Also the immigration people at Newark are friendlier and it take a fuck of a lot less time to get out of the airport than at JFK.


   @ JFK - so many missed connections due to cunting fuckwit immigration & customs arseholes.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2007)

rennie said:
			
		

> You can take the subway from JFK but it takes a while




And it seems to go from the arse end of a long term car park. What's that all about?

I thought Thiefrow was shite until I saw JFK!


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 21, 2007)

JFK is your only choice


----------



## 1927 (Oct 21, 2007)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> JFK is your only choice



Why?


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 21, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Why?


cause almost all international flights go in and out of there....for NYC at least


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 21, 2007)

There certainly used to be stuff from Gatwick going into Newark.


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 21, 2007)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> There certainly used to be stuff from Gatwick going into Newark.


those int'l flights to newark and laguardia are just overflow flights that can't get into JFK, which is already way too overloaded.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 21, 2007)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> JFK is your only choice


Our cab driver said it's the main place to avoid.


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 21, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Our cab driver said it's the main place to avoid.


only cause its way too busy...but most of the most important int'l flights go there so its hard to avoid.


----------



## rachamim18 (Oct 22, 2007)

Sky: Luggage Is a pain but in budgeting some might opt for the cheaper alterantives, Myself, I have not taken a cab to an airpot there, well excepting past July when I was only there for a few hours and time WAs of the essence, since I was a young teen. Just way too much money. 

On metered cabs there is always a joker that will tke local streets instead of the Belt,etc.

D: There are plenty of Trans-Atlantic in and out of LGA BUT not sure on Western Europe. I do believe all of that is routed in and out of Newark and JFk with JFK getting most. 

I actually prefer LGA becaue of the ease in catching a bus to 125. I have a flat across the bridge from 125 (actually 132 but everyone calls it 125) on Brook Ave. Hop off the bus and onto the Bx15 or #6 train and 10 minutes tio a hot shower.


1927: What makes you insult a person instead of just making a point? Fact is, I am a dual American born in NYC and I still have a residence there. Of people here I probably have the greatest knowledge of the city. Whether a person cares or not though is up to them. There is NEVER a reson though t insult people you have never met. PLease demonstrate a modicum of maturity.


Banhof: ALL taxis are supposed to charge only one way if that is all you are using them for althoughmany DO gouge. JKF is best now to avoid it because of all the TLC (Taxi and Limo Cmmission) stings.

Detroit: Unless things have changed since Summer 06, you are wrong on Newark. It is a fully Int'l airport and always has been. Even LGA has some, even coming out of E Europe. Heck, you can even catch a flight in at the other 2 (LI and Jersey ). I will say again though that JFK is the easiest for those unfamiliar with the area.


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 22, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> Detroit: Unless things have changed since Summer 06, you are wrong on Newark. It is a fully Int'l airport and always has been. Even LGA has some, even coming out of E Europe. Heck, you can even catch a flight in at the other 2 (LI and Jersey ). I will say again though that JFK is the easiest for those unfamiliar with the area.


yea i guess thats right


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 22, 2007)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> those int'l flights to newark and laguardia are just overflow flights that can't get into JFK, which is already way too overloaded.



There's been many scheduled flights from the UK to Newark for a long time. I flew from Gatwick to Newark only 8 months ago on Continental. There are many more including BA, AA, Virgin etc who also use Newark. It is actually a shorter distance than JFK to Manhattan too.

I chose Newark for that reason - less congestion, slightly nearer to Manhattan, Blue Shuttle Van same cost, no lugging bags on a bus/subway, a nice scenic approach with a great view all of the skyscrapers all the way in, a big long tunnel under the river and then bang straight into the city. Marvelous.

JFK is busy, congested, a pain to get out of and the drive to Manhattan is mainly highways through Brooklyn with no great views and it usually takes longer to get from.

Just my preference, but the biggest factor will be time/cost of the flight at the end of the day. Neither airport means that much to me if one is more convenient time/cost wise.


----------



## rachamim18 (Oct 22, 2007)

Newark is best for arrival and departure as far as ease and time, JFK for travelling to and from I guess is the best way to express it.

July I transited JFK in and out. Inbound from Israel too me 1.5 hours for Cutoms,etc. and I am alays cavity searched (almost always) so that is really good. Going out that even though, just before Midnite, too me close to 5 hours. The worst was the congestion through the security checks. As if taking off my loafers is preventing anything  but what can you do.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 22, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> 1927: What makes you insult a person instead of just making a point? Fact is, I am a dual American born in NYC and I still have a residence there. Of people here I probably have the greatest knowledge of the city. Whether a person cares or not though is up to them. There is NEVER a reson though t insult people you have never met. PLease demonstrate a modicum of maturity.



For someoen who is a dual citizen and keeps reminding us all of that fact you seem to know very little about the US and have demonstrated it on numerous occassions, like on the visa thread.

On this thread you have shown that you know very little about NY in that you didnt know that the cabs from JFK are on a fixed rate and have been for as long as I have been going to NY. 

Your claim to be the most knowledgable person on these boards with respect to NY is tbh laughable.


----------



## rachamim18 (Oct 22, 2007)

As others ALSO said (after my last psot there), travelling to the States with even a misdemeanour can get you easily barred. I am now this moment trying to settle such an issue for a relative here in the Philippines who has a 10 year visa and is barred for fleeing a traffic stop without violence. I have to spend a pleasant day at the Cebu Consulate for that same issue so I really have to laught at what you are saying.

Frankly, as a person with a residence there who was just there in July, I could not care less if you think I know little of America.  I know enough to be a citizen so if that is good enough for their govt. it works for me.

Finally, why do you try and insult people personally instead of just making your point in relation to the topic? Pretty sad really. In the end folks going there will find out for themselves. To argue about it smacks of idiocy.

Again, cabs are not on any fixed rate save Town Cars, and Gypsy Cabs (soemtimes one and the same). Metered cabs are prohibitd by law. Perhapos you did not read my post thoroughly and thougt instead I was making a blanket statement, as you are now now for all cabs. If anyone truly cares, go to the TLC site and pose the quesion. You will get a very prompt email (within NYC buisness hours anyway) clarifying it for you. 

If some poor soul listens to you and gets in a cab spouting that stuff they will get a verbal beatdown at best (as in arguing why they did not get a set fare) or at worst get charged 120 dollars for a 30 at most fare. Hey though, listen to a tourist, they always know the deal (sic).

I guess I might be the most knowlegable about my birthplace (aside form other NYers and I do not see any others here). Certainly more than soem obstinate tourist who maybe has been there once and thinks they have mastered it.


----------



## rachamim18 (Oct 22, 2007)

Just checked the site and actually had you made your argument about Newark you would have been right (to my huge suprise but it actually works in passengers favor there because it is out of state). 

JFK DOES have set fares TO MANHATTAN.45 PLUS tolls,etc. Probably topping at about 55 plus tip it is mad expensive, opposed to 2 dollars for a Metrocard ride) that is all. Maybe your own time to the city paid off in that regard in that your lack of civility forced me to clarify it. So what? Anyone paying 60 bucks for a 20 minute cab ride deserves all the trouble they get. 

Newark  (meaning city of Newark, NJ) Cabs DO charge flat sometimes and do the trip for 30 (based on an 05 trip for a pick up of a friend) so if going to Newark get a Newark Cab, preferrably the non-metred kind and haggle because they will try to gouge.

Hope you feel better 1927.


----------



## D (Oct 22, 2007)

blah blah, already addressed, extraneous post, etc hoo ha


----------



## rachamim18 (Oct 23, 2007)

And yet another sad person. Extra or not, it is not insulting anyone. Proplr eho hide behind silly screen names and lopb insults are semi retarded, really. What should it matter to a person if I made an extra point? Get a life, please.

Finally, how is clarifying a point that another poster INCORRECTLY made seen as extra? If someone were standing in JFK trying to get to Brooklyn relying on the poster's information they might find themselves in an embarrassing situation to say the least. At worst they would be dragging their things back through the airport trying to find alternative means of getting there.


----------



## D (Oct 23, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> And yet another sad person. Extra or not, it is not insulting anyone. Proplr eho hide behind silly screen names and lopb insults are semi retarded, really. What should it matter to a person if I made an extra point? Get a life, please.
> 
> Finally, how is clarifying a point that another poster INCORRECTLY made seen as extra? If someone were standing in JFK trying to get to Brooklyn relying on the poster's information they might find themselves in an embarrassing situation to say the least. At worst they would be dragging their things back through the airport trying to find alternative means of getting there.



are you talking to me? I edited *my* correction to your post because you had already corrected your mistake.  Sorry if that wasn't clear! Dude, you are seriously defensive!


----------



## rachamim18 (Oct 25, 2007)

What mistake of mine did I correct? talk about anal. this is just indicative of this site as a whole. Everything is a pissing contest. Yes, it was directed towards you , but I really have no idea what you are talking about NOW. I posted it because of the "blah,blah,blah." You are not making much sense but for the sake of most posters who probably get headaches reading nonsense like this, I will just let you have the last word, as I am sure that that will be forthcoming soon.


----------



## D (Oct 25, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> What mistake of mine did I correct? talk about anal. this is just indicative of this site as a whole. Everything is a pissing contest. Yes, it was directed towards you , but I really have no idea what you are talking about NOW. I posted it because of the "blah,blah,blah." You are not making much sense but for the sake of most posters who probably get headaches reading nonsense like this, I will just let you have the last word, as I am sure that that will be forthcoming soon.



You went back and corrected your repeated insistence that there was no flat fare from JFK to Manhattan, which there is (as you later specified).  In the meanwhile, I had written a post simply stating that you had been wrong; but when I logged it, I discovered that you had fixed your mistake.  So I edited my post, which didn't show that it had been edited for reasons beyond my control.

Last word had.

Oh, no, wait, here's the last word:

it's really not a big deal


----------



## rachamim18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Amen (that MIGHT be the last word).


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Oct 31, 2007)

Funnily enough I've just done the Air Canada thing going to NY via Ottawa from the UK (it's a long story). Not bad actually, the price is more or less the same and the time you waste connecting is more than offset by the pleasantness of avoiding JFK and doing all the US Immigration stuff in Canada (in a quiet, spacious terminal where the officials are chilled and polite). LaGuadia's a simple walk-off job afterwards with no checks whatsoever. The M60 bus from outside the terminal drops you at Lex/125 or 110th on the other side of the park for $2, a Harlem night is your introduction to the island and away you go. 
Recommended.


----------



## rachamim18 (Nov 2, 2007)

On LaGuradia, I already noted it here but the more the merrier. But question, what did you mean about taking carer of the Immigration nonsense while in Candada?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 2, 2007)

I mean you can do it all in Canada just before you board the plane to NY - the form-filling, the questioning by US immigration, the fingerprinting for first-time visitors etc etc.
It's all reasonably civilized, and there rarely seems to be a queue. And of course, when you step off the plane in NY you can simply stroll off into the night. Nice...


----------



## rachamim18 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, you are right. I would hesitate though if I had any kind of record. I would want to know if I would be permitted entry before getting stuck in Canada, but then Canada has the same entry requirements as the US.


----------

